# Do The Right Thing, Dirk



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

Do The Right Thing, Dirk

Hey, I'm just saying, maybe Dirk Nowitzki should give the award back. After his dismal playoff performance(if you wanna call it a performance), perhaps he should have refused to accept the award.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bahaha, that piece is written horribly - no journalistic characteristics. Blatant homerism is shining through and it reads like my 11 year old cousin wrote it

Dirk had a shocking playoffs, buit he was the MVP in the regular season. If the award was handed out before Game 1 of Dallas-GSW it would of been pages upon pages of Well Done He deserved it but he played badly in the playoffs..he won't be winning Finals MVP then


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not even going to read that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I'm not even going to read that.


Me either. 

We could all write a piece about how dissatisfied we were with his play, but the fact is 29 other teams have looked back at that '98 first round and thought "Wow, if we could have seen his worth like Nellie did."

Here's your Class of '98 - who's your #1 pick?

Mine? Dirk.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

No way.

Dirk should keep it and sell it on eBay.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Funny song about Dirk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97CXaDIPYTg&eurl=http://www.withleather.com/post.phtml?pk=2822


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

shakespeare said:


> Do The Right Thing, Dirk
> 
> Hey, I'm just saying, maybe Dirk Nowitzki should give the award back. After his dismal playoff performance(if you wanna call it a performance), perhaps he should have refused to accept the award.


he got the award for what he did in the regular season not for what he did in the playoffs, so he should keep it. Let it be a reminder to him.....


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

I would love to see your journalistic characteristics or whatever that means.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Your avatar removes all credibility from your posts....... 

Sorry.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

Ooooh, you really hurt my feelings then Ninjatune. You only wish your favorite team had the rich tradition that the New York Knicks have.

BTW, why weren't you at the wedding?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Why are you even posting in a Dallas forum ?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Who was attempting to injure feelings? 
I was simply stating a fact.... and I wasn't aware that 6 straight losing seasons constituted a "_rich tradition_"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Why are you even posting in a Dallas forum ?


.... because we are COOL.... DUH!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Who was attempting to injure feelings?
> I was simply stating a fact.... and I wasn't aware that 6 straight losing seasons constituted a "_rich tradition_"


Nobody spends more money than NYK.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ohhhh, so it's a literal "rich." 

Silly me.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> Ooooh, you really hurt my feelings then Ninjatune. You only wish your favorite team had the rich tradition that the New York Knicks have.
> 
> BTW, why weren't you at the wedding?


i dont get it? was the suppose to be funny?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You didn't get a good laugh out of it? 





Me either.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i dont get it? was the suppose to be funny?


:lol:

If Pimped Out doesn't think it's funny, it must not be funny.


----------

